# 2.8 v6 awd Volkswagen Passat wagen 2003 auto



## Shortshifter68 (Aug 17, 2018)

So I noticed my car had makes a clunck when I press on the brakes when I’m in the lower gears 1st and 2nd and in the lower gears in my automatic sometimes tend to lose power and shake only when I let go of the gas and put my foot back on the gas will it drive normal again please help me❤


----------



## 32drewsalazar (Feb 20, 2018)

*Had Same Problem*

Hello,

I had a similar problem when I purchased my B5 I guess that is why I got it for a steel... Check the engine and transmission mounting brackets they are made of cast aluminum so they crack really easily. just a thought. not sure if it is your same problem, let me know how it goes.


----------

